# Just bought a Earth Stove HP40 how are they?



## dandb819 (Nov 26, 2009)

I just got this Earth Stove HP40 and 20 feet of pipe.  It ran ok at the house I am just wondering if anyone has any words of wisdom on these older stoves.   Anything I should beware of on it?  I have a manual for it that it came with and it seems like a pretty basic stove with manual light and manual fan speeds.  Thanks for any thing anyone might know on this older stove!


----------



## dandb819 (Nov 27, 2009)

No one has anything to say on these stoves at all?


----------



## Bkins (Nov 27, 2009)

You have to give people a chance.  It is Thanksgiving and not everyone is on the computer.  Someone  with your stove type/make will chime in--just not instantaneously.


----------



## newf lover (Nov 27, 2009)

If you do a search within this forum on Earth Stove hp40, you will find a couple hits, but doesn't seem to be a lot of people who have them out there. 
This is one link- https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/9507/#110328  Person seems to have some experience with these stoves, maybe PM him.
I see at least one other post where it doesn't appear the guy ever got an answer.


----------



## imacman (Nov 27, 2009)

Is this your stove?  http://woodheatstoves.com/earth-stove-hp40-pellet-stove-insert-used-p-1680.html

I don't know anything about it, but in general, make sure you keep it clean.....same thing applies to an older pellet stove as a newer one.


----------



## dandb819 (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah that is the same model as the one i just picked up but they want alot more for that one.  Got it all cleaned up and ready for being installed just wanted to know if anyone had any experiances with this older stove or not.  Thanks for the help Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## sprout (Dec 29, 2009)

Burning Chunk,
I have had mine since it came with my house, couple of years now.  It heats up most of my house daily when it is cold.  I love it, but there was no manual for it in all the house paperwork.  Mine needs some maintenance but can't find a manual for it. Got a copy of your manual?
I usually put in a half hopper at about 4 in the afternoon and by 5 the house is quite toasty and lasts the rest of the evening.  My heating bill is half of what it was without using the stove.  
We love it.  U have even had to cook on it during a storm.  My small generator will run the fan and we stayed quite warm.  In fact some neighbors stayed because we had heat!
Good luck with your stove.
Vicki


----------



## Shane (Dec 29, 2009)

They're not bad.  Earthstove was acquired and killed by Lennox so you'll have to get parts from a secondary source or find a dealer with old stock.  They heat well, they're positive pressure which you don't see a lot of any more.


----------



## dandb819 (Dec 30, 2009)

Had the stove running non stop other then to clean out the ash pan area since we got it for over a month now.  It does pretty good it still is running a little rich though but i have the damper over the draft fan all the way open and am giving it as much air as it will put in the fire box.  I think it is just the 25 feet of pipe that is giving it the trouble with a good clean burn.  It is a old tank but does what we want it to do for our basement quite well.  Thanks for the reply not many of these things out there that i can find.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 5, 2010)

good stoves, let me know if you ever need a service manual, the owners book isn't much help
we also stock everything from logsets to controllers, let me know if you need help

http://woodheatstoves.com/earth-stove-pellet-stove-operation-and-maintenance-tips-p-12041.html
here are some basics, and tips we wrote up many years ago....


----------



## Connie Reisenweber (Sep 25, 2012)

http://woodheatstoves.com/-p-1680.html CARRIES A FULL LINE OF PARTS AND ACCESSORIES FOR THESE


----------



## Low main Marge (Mar 12, 2014)

Wood Heat Stoves said:


> good stoves, let me know if you ever need a service manual, the owners book isn't much help
> we also stock everything from logsets to controllers, let me know if you need help
> 
> http://woodheatstoves.com/earth-stove-pellet-stove-operation-and-maintenance-tips-p-12041.html
> here are some basics, and tips we wrote up many years ago....



Hi, we have the earth hp40 and I clicked the link u had included in post but the page didn't exist anymore.  Would love to see the tips u mentioned, if u could post a good link, that would be great!  Sorry to bother u!  Thanks!


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 12, 2014)

Don't know if the tip page is still there but parts and technical manual can be found here:  http://woodheatstoves.com/index.php...rch_in_description=1&keyword=earth+stove+HP40

Think I found it:  http://woodheatstoves.com/blog/tag/hp40-pellet-stove/  Has interactive parts list.

Welcome to the forum - if you have specific questions - start a new thread with stove manufacturer/model and help needed.


----------

